
26-year-old hacker Geohotz gets $3M for self-driving car startup - sethbannon
http://money.cnn.com/2016/04/04/technology/george-hotz-comma-ai-andreessen-horowitz/index.html
======
techthroway443
"I started to look around at the other players. These people are noobs," he
said.

Pretty much all you need to know about this guy.

~~~
arachnids
He's known to be acerbic and extremely difficult to work with, but he has an
indisputable history of getting shit done. I respect people who can back up
talk.

------
dawhizkid
$3M seems low for something that is being made to sound like the next big
thing?

Hopefully this doesn't turn into the next Theranos.

